# Ship sailboat from Ft. Lauderdale to Savannah



## j_still (Aug 5, 2019)

I recently purchased a Beneteau First 20. It is currently located at a private residence in Ft. Lauderdale, FL. I am having trouble finding someone to help get it off of the blocks in the backyard in order to ship to Savannah. I have found a few people willing to help ship after it is relocated from the blocks. Any help or suggestions or referrals would be greatly appreciated. Basically looking for someone with a hydraulic trailer to help get the boat off of blocks and out of the yard. Thanks in advance


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm surprised that the previous owner doesn't have contacts for how they got the boat on blocks in the back yard in the first place. With a displacement of 2700 lbs i would imagine that a rigging company with a small crane could get it on a road trailer pretty easily. Heck I think a few guys with some smarts and some lumber (or boat yard supports) could probably put the boat on a road trailer that's not hydraulic. 

I know my post doen't help much good luck..


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Who put it there? it didn't get there by itself there must have been somebody with a trailer that moved it to the property, also why wouldn't you just sale from fort Lauderdale to Savannah it's not that far. Quick internet search brought up dozens here's one




__





Boat Transport to or from Fort Lauderdale, FL | uShip


Boat transport services compete to move your boat to or from Fort Lauderdale, FL. uShip makes it easy to ship your boat anywhere.




www.uship.com




Apparently it's a trailer sailer.
Probably need a two-axle or even maybe even a one axle trailer it's under 3,000 lb pickup truck and suv could probably do the job.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

If the carriers that you contacted have a suitable non hydraulic trailer then do as was earlier suggested and hire a crane/ boom truck to hoist the boat. An 8 ton boom truck is sufficient for that job. Probably $250.00 ( $125.00 an hour with a 2 hour minimum) Back when I was doing it, the rate was $75.00 an hour but that's been a few years back..... like 20


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

contrarian said:


> If the carriers that you contacted have a suitable non hydraulic trailer then do as was earlier suggested and hire a crane/ boom truck to hoist the boat. An 8 ton boom truck is sufficient for that job. Probably $250.00 ( $125.00 an hour with a 2 hour minimum) Back when I was doing it, the rate was $75.00 an hour but that's been a few years back..... like 20


Yes but double or triple that price and you'll be closer nowadays.

We used cranes to lift air conditioning rooftop units onto buildings, but this boat isn't that big, don't most people slide a trailer under a trailer sailor by themselves or with friends helping them?


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> Yes but double or triple that price and you'll be closer nowadays.


You are probably thinking of bigger cranes in the 20 ton and up range. After the craziness of the last hurricane subsided somewhat in 2019 I was able to get a 17 ton for $125.00 an hour with a 3 hour minimum. Last year my daughters condo in Tampa had to have an AC unit replaced that required a 60 ton to reach out far enough to make the pick and the street had to be blocked off. The crane bill was only $675.00. Must be much more competitive in Florida than the Mid Atlantic area.


----------

